
Why Use WebRTC? - AJAlabs
http://www.nojitter.com/post/240171566/why-use-webrtc
======
emdd
For a very niche platform world: video remote interpreting solutions
(interpreter on one end, Doctor or boss (or other English speaking individual)
and a non English speaker (or signer) together, on the other side. WebRTC has
been a disruptive technology, particularly in cases where E2E encryption for
hipaa (or ferpa, potentially) purposes is mandatory. WebRTC is a game changer,
and I can't wait it to continue to improve.

